# Welche Rahmengröße bei 1,82 m?



## Elfriede (12. Februar 2007)

Helft mir mal weiter.
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir beim RM Switch empfehlen? Bin 1,82 m groß.

mfg Björn


----------



## jota (12. Februar 2007)

tach
die einen sagen 16.5 die anderen 18.zoll,
touren 18zoll
bikepark 16.5zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (12. Februar 2007)

also wenn du ausschließlich touren fährst sogaer den großen. der sieht aber ******** aus  also ich bin 1.85 und fahr 16.5" --> touren möcht ich damit nciht fahren


----------



## Formwandler (12. Februar 2007)

ich bin 183, fahr den 18"
touren würd ich sogar nochGrößer gehen


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Februar 2007)

Oh man, das war schon so oft da. Die Empfehlungen werden von 16.5" bei 1,92 Fahrern reichen, bis hin zu 19.5" von Tourern...normal rate ich da zu 18". oder Du gehst zum Händler und setzt Dich drauf - die Wissen da auch was drüber.
Weiterhin:
- Einsatzbereich?
- SuFu!
- neues der altes Switch?
- Switchthread?


----------



## Alesana (12. Februar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> 16.5" bei 1,92 Fahrern reichen




da hat jemand aber gut aufgepasst


----------

